# single stack glock



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in the thread "Back to what's right!!!" under 1911 area...
and considering the recent entries of the thread of "Thin is in ?"...
I was wondering how many would be interested to buy a single stack 
9mm pistol?
glock and XD do not come in single stacks - should they build one?


Walther PPS, kel-tec PF9, and Kahr PM9 are the only ones I can think of that are single stack in polymer
Para Ord has 2 9mm 1911 type but I don't think they are very thin. (is the Springfield EMP1911 a single stack? - don't think so)

most of us realize that that if you show a gun a certain % of instances it will be over
and also a large % of instances are finished with less that a few shots 
and most backup or undercover guns are the 5-6 shot capacity
6 shots have been the standard since the first single action revolver was made
so why large capacity magazinesneeded ?- the military went to the double stack 9mm and PROBABLY FOR THE POLICE not knowing what they will walk into

your vote and thoughts?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd definitely consider it if they had one to offer and I just hadn't purchased my XD9SC.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I think if it were chambered for any less than a .45 (Glock 36) then they would have to remap the way the weapon was made, specifically with the grips. A single stack 9mm would be too small for most hand (Primarily Males, no offence intended).

brokenimage


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

they could make the inside of the grip thicker to "compensate" (no pun intended!) for the small magazines. I would be first in line to get a single stack glock or xd 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

brifol6111 said:


> A single stack 9mm would be too small for most hand (Primarily Males, no offence intended).


Huh. That doesn't seem to have dissuaded buyers of:

S&W 39 series
Kahr 9mms
KelTec PF9
HK P7/P7M8
SIG P225
SIG P239
Springfield EMP
Walther PPS

And other reasonably popular pistols. I have small hands, but I suspect even men with larger hands might accept a slightly small grip in trade for better concealment.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

No. A Glock wouldn't be a Glock if it wasn't hi-cap. The G36 is single and for good reason-anything else would never sell and they know that. Never happen.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> No. A Glock wouldn't be a Glock if it wasn't hi-cap. The G36 is single and for good reason-anything else would never sell and they know that. Never happen.


So Glocks sold in states that require 10-round mags aren't actually Glocks?

I'd buy a single-stack 26 in a heartbeat.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ram rod
yea that is probably not in glocks interest as most end up in the hands of police and foreign military units
also i just thought - maybe there would be an import regulation that would keep it from happening

is the springfield emp a single stck?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> So Glocks sold in states that require 10-round mags aren't actually Glocks?


It's a CaGlock or MaGlock depending which coast you're on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> is the springfield emp a single stck?


Yes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> yea that is probably not in glocks interest as most end up in the hands of police and foreign military units


I don't see a lot of Glock 26s and 27s in duty holsters, but it is (by far) the single most popular gun fit in Galco's holster line.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> So Glocks sold in states that require 10-round mags aren't actually Glocks?
> 
> I'd buy a single-stack 26 in a heartbeat.


So would I! If they would/could narrow that whole package down a 1/4 inch they would be VERY popular with the CC crowd. IMHO


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

brifol6111 said:


> I think if it were chambered for any less than a .45 (Glock 36) then they would have to remap the way the weapon was made, specifically with the grips. A single stack 9mm would be too small for most hand (Primarily Males, no offence intended).


I think this could be addressed with interchangeable backstrap inserts, making the grip longer front-to-back for those with larger hands, without increasing thickness which can negatively affect concealment. The Kahr guns, for instance, are really too small for my average-size hand. I end up with way too much finger on the trigger, wrapping around to the far side, and then rapid firing gets me side-to-side dispersion because of inconsistent finger placement on the trigger. A slightly longer reach would correct this problem for me.

And yes, I could probably "train" the problem away, but I'd be concerned about falling back into a bad habit during a stressful situation. Better if the gun fits better right off the bat.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Build me a sub 1" thick XD in 45ACP (maybe even 9mm), and I'm in line to buy. A LOOONG line. I looked hard at the G36 specifically for this reason, and found it no smaller than the XD45C. Frame rail clearance is ofcourse the limiting factor... but the Kahrs are VERY thin. I'm looking for a P45 to shoot... Pricey, but an interesting pltform as my preferences mature...

Sub-1911 Commander dimensions (w/ no thumb safety), in XD striker-fired SA reliability? 

4" barrel, 6-7 shot mag, .8" slide width, striker fired, XD Compact (G36) grip-length, and interchangable back-straps, 45ACP... The perfect IWB gun.

JW


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

hideit said:


> glock and XD do not come in single stacks - should they build one?


They do. I have 10 single stack ten round magazines for my G35.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I think this could be addressed with interchangeable backstrap inserts, making the grip longer front-to-back for those with larger hands, without increasing thickness which can negatively affect concealment. The Kahr guns, for instance, are really too small for my average-size hand. I end up with way too much finger on the trigger, wrapping around to the far side, and then rapid firing gets me side-to-side dispersion because of inconsistent finger placement on the trigger. A slightly longer reach would correct this problem for me.
> 
> And yes, I could probably "train" the problem away, but I'd be concerned about falling back into a bad habit during a stressful situation. Better if the gun fits better right off the bat.


This is correct, but It would be a change to the design which I stated in my post. If GLOCK we're to redesign their pistols they could do all types of nifty inovations, including finally releasing a US compliant .380. The only down fall to this is GLOCK is following the KISS principle and they dont seem to want to do any major redesigns.

brokenimage


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a little surprised the tally so far isn't hugely a "yes". I agree with Charlie. I'm not a Glock guy but if they made a thin 9mm for CC I would certainly consider it (just on the reliability rep alone) and I would have thought most every Glock guy would jump all over it. Kahr has effectively made it's mark by providing this product to the public.

Since I don't carry, you guys know alot more about it than I do, but I have put some thought into it. The G26, which seems to be the Glock choice for 9mm CC , to me is just a fat gun with a "pinkie dangle" grip. There's not much attraction in that to me. Yeah you can get a floorplate extention, but then just get a bigger model Glock. Maybe this isn't the majority opinion but from what I've considered so far, for CC I would put "thin gun" higher on the priority list than "short grip". So a thin Glock has appeal to me. As for capacity, I think 8-10 shots is plenty to get you off to a good start considering that other poll shows the vast majority carry a spare mag anyway.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Sure, I think SA should make a single stack gun...but they shouldn't call it an XD. Make it a different model, that was designed from the ground up to be a slim handgun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> The G26, which seems to be the Glock choice for 9mm CC , to me is just a fat gun with a "pinkie dangle" grip. There's not much attraction in that to me. Yeah you can get a floorplate extention, but then just get a bigger model Glock.


What I like about the 26 is its versatility. With a flat mag baseplate, I can carry it on an ankle or in the front pocket of my cargo pants. If I switch to a pinky-rest mag, I can carry it on my belt and shoot it as well as a 19. When I put in in my nightstand drawer, I can switch to a full length mag from a 17 and have an easy-to-shoot high-cap pistol.

It is wider than I'd like, but all guns are compromises, and the 26 somewhat makes up for its fatness with versatility.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> What I like about the 26 is its versatility. With a flat mag baseplate, I can carry it on an ankle or in the front pocket of my cargo pants. If I switch to a pinky-rest mag, I can carry it on my belt and shoot it as well as a 19. When I put in in my nightstand drawer, I can switch to a full length mag from a 17 and have an easy-to-shoot high-cap pistol.
> 
> It is wider than I'd like, but all guns are compromises, and the 26 somewhat makes up for its fatness with versatility.


Well, I see your point about the extra versatility of ankle carry (BTW, you are just all over this ankle carry thing, huh? :mrgreen, but I don't see much else. I mean, yeah, if you only have one gun and it needs to do all that (including ankle carry) then I get it. But if I've got a full size gun at my disposal for the nightstand (of which I have two), I'm not replacing it with the 26 or any other smaller gun.

So yeah, I would agree it is a versatile carry gun giving you the ankle carry option, but that's about as far as it's versatility goes for me and, I would think for you as well. I mean I would be surprised if you said that the G26 was your primary, or even secondary, HD gun. Anyway, my comment was not so much about the G26 per se, I just seem to be more attracted to the thin gun for carry than the short grip gun. But then there's the PM9, which is both. And you can ankle carry that one from here to Timbuktu.:mrgreen:

So yes, I agree with you that the gun can be very versatile for someone that needs it to be. But I wouldn't buy it for the things it can do that I don't need when _for me_ there are more preferable choices for the things I do need it to do.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Understood, *Wyatt*. However, it is very convenient to just use one gun for everything if you can make it work. The 26 goes from carry gun to bedside gun just by a change of magazines. This means I don't have to run to my gun safe just to get my "dedicated home defense" gun every night before bed. The 26 is very effective with the full length mag, and the practical difference between it and my Glock 17 for HD is negligible.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The convenience of that is duly noted, *Mike.* And after your post I've thought of some scenarios where I would seriously consider the G26 or something like it just for the versatility you mentioned. For instance, if I was traveling alot on business or vacation it would be convenient to only take one gun and the appropriate mags to perform all the duties you describe.

But for day to day defense of my family every night, I'm not trading the extra energy provided by the 5" barrel nor the accuracy of that long sight radius (and trijicon sights) just for the convenience of not having to get my Beretta out of a safe. For me, trading performance for that convenience for night-time HD is just not gonna happen. But then again, my gun is not in a 14 gun rifle safe with a five number combo two stories down in the basement either. :mrgreen:

My HD guns are in an Amsec box right under the bed where I sleep at night, within arms reach. Yes, I am making a trade-off there in regard to it would probably take me a second longer to draw than from the night stand drawer, but I'm willing to make that trade since the benefits are a) the security of knowing that while I'm asleep my gun is *always* secure with children in the house, and b) I'm not going to get woken up by a BG who is pointing _*my*_ gun in my face.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fair enough. I don't get that wound up about a few dozen foot pounds of energy, and I certainly don't care about an inch of sight radius when fighting at distances often measured in feet rather than yards.

My safe is in my garage, which is as far from my bedroom as possible. And I am lazy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The double stack models are so compact now that I see no real use for one in my case. The reason I got another 9mm was just that. For concealed carry one might find the single stack a little better. I would have to try one out first though.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> ... And I am lazy. :mrgreen:


You forgot to add that you are also highly trained. :smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

There are already compact, single stack 9mm's out there. If they are selling well enough, Glock will certainly introduce their own version.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> There are already compact, single stack 9mm's out there. If they are selling well enough, Glock will certainly introduce their own version.


I'm not so sure. The American civilian market for such a gun would be a tiny drop in the giant Glock bucket. Glock already sells all the guns they make. It may not be worthwhile for them to divert R&D time and production capacity away from the hi-cap police/military guns that they sell by the boatload.

They'd probably need a slimmer slide, in addition to the smaller frame, to compete with the narrow Kahrs, KelTecs, Rohrbaugh, etc. This means they lose the production ease they have with, for example, the 26, which is a very direct descendant of the 17.

Also consider the Glock 36, the "slimline" .45. It is the slowest-selling Glock with the exception of the GAPs. Glock may look at that near-failure and consider a slimline 9mm just as risky.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure the other guys, particularly Kahr, hope that's true.


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

No leave the glock the way it is


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> So Glocks sold in states that require 10-round mags aren't actually Glocks?
> 
> I'd buy a single-stack 26 in a heartbeat.


Amen on that bro. A single stack 26 would rule the planet. :smt023


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> What I like about the 26 is its versatility. With a flat mag baseplate, I can carry it on an ankle or in the front pocket of my cargo pants. If I switch to a pinky-rest mag, I can carry it on my belt and shoot it as well as a 19. When I put in in my nightstand drawer, I can switch to a full length mag from a 17 and have an easy-to-shoot high-cap pistol.
> 
> It is wider than I'd like, but all guns are compromises, and the 26 somewhat makes up for its fatness with versatility.


Agreed again. The 26 its just a bit too chubby.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Understood, *Wyatt*. However, it is very convenient to just use one gun for everything if you can make it work. The 26 goes from carry gun to bedside gun just by a change of magazines. This means I don't have to run to my gun safe just to get my "dedicated home defense" gun every night before bed. *The 26 is very effective with the full length mag, and the practical difference between it and my Glock 17 for HD is negligible*.


Other than giving up a bit of velocity.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> The double stack models are so compact now that I see no real use for one in my case. The reason I got another 9mm was just that. For concealed carry one might find the single stack a little better. I would have to try one out first though.


Id love a smaller 26 for bike riding/walks in the park etc. But my G19 seems to be the perfect concealed carry weapon size wise. I do carry my Sigpro as well even thought its a bit bulkier than the 19.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And some sight radius, too, but I don't think either matters much at HD distances. I don't get too wound up about a few dozen foot pounds of energy or an inch of sight radius, when the guy I'll have to shoot will likely be ten feet away or less.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I'm sure the other guys, particularly Kahr, hope that's true.


IDK, People are practically begging for a single stack 9 over at GlockTalk. I think they'd sell quite well.


----------



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Absolutely!!! Slim and trim a XD sub and I would by 4 of them right now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> Id love a smaller 26 for bike riding/walks in the park etc. But my G19 seems to be the perfect concealed carry weapon size wise. I do carry my Sigpro as well even thought its a bit bulkier than the 19.


:smt023

I agree as I don't like my finger waving in the breeze on my main carry pistol. I sure like having that extra 1" on the grip.:smt033


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah. I've been clamoring for a single stack version of the 26 for years now. 

A true pocket Glock would blow away Walther, Kel-Tec, and Kahr. 

I still can't believe that we don't have such an animal.


----------

